# Do you filter wine before bottling?



## Harbrook (Jan 11, 2017)

Another question that seems to split opinion.
Do you filter your wine before bottling?
I plan on bulk ageing my wine for a couple of months before bottling, but I am confused if it is a good idea to filter the wine as I bottle it after this time in the carboy.
The wine kit I am making is the Vineco Atmosphere Italian Amarone
If you do filter the wine, What is the best filtering system to use as an amateur winemaker. My philosophy on buying gear is "buy well, buy once" although I have to keep this in check as it is a hobby for me and don't have the funds to buy top of the range equipment


----------



## wineforfun (Jan 11, 2017)

I never filter.


----------



## Johnd (Jan 11, 2017)

Harbrook said:


> Another question that seems to split opinion.
> Do you filter your wine before bottling?
> I plan on bulk ageing my wine for a couple of months before bottling, but I am confused if it is a good idea to filter the wine as I bottle it after this time in the carboy.
> The wine kit I am making is the Vineco Atmosphere Italian Amarone
> If you do filter the wine, What is the best filtering system to use as an amateur winemaker. My philosophy on buying gear is "buy well, buy once" although I have to keep this in check as it is a hobby for me and don't have the funds to buy top of the range equipment



In reverse order, let's address equipment. My theory is similar to yours, but take this advice however you like. My filter purchase was the Buon Vino Super Jet, probably could have made due with the Mini Jet, but the Super will handle whatever needs I have in the future. Honestly, for the money, if I could do it over knowing what I know today, I'd probably buy the All In One Wine Pump from @vacuumpumpman to handle all of my racking / degassing / filtering needs with one piece of equipment.

As far as what you filter, it's personal preference, but here are my thoughts about filtering.

I never filter a wine that is not clear. There's a reason it's not clear, get it clear, and it will be stable, then filter it. Filtering is not a substitution for the time and balance that a wine needs, but it does make them pretty. Some feel that it removes color/taste, I don't know.

That said, I don't filter my nice red wines, preferring to let time, gravity, mother nature, and balance do the work for me. As an example, the Amarone you are making needs substantial aging time before it's "all it can be", from a taste and balance perspective. Do 6-9 months in the carboy, then bottle it, no need to filter and much of your aging is done.

I occasionally filter nice whites when they are clear and I just want to bottle them a little early, and only use the "polishing" filter pads, it does make them sparkle.

When I do stuff like the Island Mist or Orchard Breezin type stuff, lower end, sweet, quickie type wines, I tend to clear and filter those early to free up carboys, they don't really need the year(s) of aging that the better quality kits and wine from grapes do, but also get better with some time.


----------



## bkisel (Jan 11, 2017)

Nope, never filter and the fact that I don't hasn't seemed to hinder the rate of consumption.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 11, 2017)

Welcome to WMT!

I filter whites and roses - don't bother with reds, as they are much older by the time I bottle and time/gravity have done their things. 

Equipment-wise, I have the all-in-one pump and use a 'whole house' 10" canister type filter. When possible, I take a 'buy the best and cry only once' approach to things. I tried winemaking out for about a year before getting the pump. Just wanted to be sure it was a hobby I was going to be in for a while before spending the $$. But it is worth every penny.


----------



## Harbrook (Jan 11, 2017)

Johnd said:


> In reverse order, let's address equipment. My theory is similar to yours, but take this advice however you like. My filter purchase was the Buon Vino Super Jet, probably could have made due with the Mini Jet, but the Super will handle whatever needs I have in the future. Honestly, for the money, if I could do it over knowing what I know today, I'd probably buy the All In One Wine Pump from @vacuumpumpman to handle all of my racking / degassing / filtering needs with one piece of equipment.
> 
> As far as what you filter, it's personal preference, but here are my thoughts about filtering.
> 
> ...



Thank you for taking the time to reply in such detail, great advice.


----------



## Harbrook (Jan 11, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> Welcome to WMT!
> 
> I filter whites and roses - don't bother with reds, as they are much older by the time I bottle and time/gravity have done their things.
> 
> Equipment-wise, I have the all-in-one pump and use a 'whole house' 10" canister type filter. When possible, I take a 'buy the best and cry only once' approach to things. I tried winemaking out for about a year before getting the pump. Just wanted to be sure it was a hobby I was going to be in for a while before spending the $$. But it is worth every penny.



Please could you send me a link for that filtering pump system? I want to make sure I'm looking at the right thing. Im in the Uk so not sure if its available here?
mant thanks


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 11, 2017)

Harbrook said:


> Please could you send me a link for that filtering pump system? I want to make sure I'm looking at the right thing. Im in the Uk so not sure if its available here?
> mant thanks



http://www.allinonewinepump.com/

Send a PM to @vacuumpumpman . I know he has worked with UK buyers in the past - his customer service is second to none.


----------



## NorCal (Jan 11, 2017)

Only if It needs it.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jan 11, 2017)

I purchased a filter canister to use with my All In One pump, but have yet to use it. I bulk aged my Chardonnay for six months. It's been in the bottle for about three months now and the the wine is perfectly clear. No sediment in the bottles at all.

I will keep the filter around just in case I feel a wine needs it before bottling, but my intent is to not filter unless deemed necessary. On the flip side of that argument, I do use clearing agents. Some winemakers do neither. Some have sediment. I believe if you bulk age long enough, you can pretty much get most if not all sediment out depending on the wine itself.

Though skipping both definitely increases the possibility of having sediment in your wine.


----------



## Mismost (Jan 11, 2017)

I plan to filter every batch this year. Why, because I can easily do so with mu AIO pump system....so why not?


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jan 11, 2017)

Mismost said:


> I plan to filter every batch this year. Why, because I can easily do so with mu AIO pump system....so why not?



You know, the AIO is a product of Space Exploration right? ::


----------



## jburtner (Jan 11, 2017)

I used clearing agents and filtered (after about 3-4 months in carboy) then let it sit that long again.... Slight sediment in both reds and whites and DB...

Not sure why but I'm not too worried about it other than I would like to be able to have a wonderfully polished product long term in the bottle.... On the other hand I find sediment in commercial bottles all the time too...

Plan to let it sit longer and filter before bottling....

That's with the AIO setup and five micron red wine filters one micron white wine filters...

Cheers!
-johann.b


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jan 11, 2017)

@jburtner

What clearing agent? Chitosan or Sparkolloid? I've used Sparkolloid, but after using Chitosan and similar products. I won't go back to Sparkolloid again. It's slow to clear and can continue to drop sediment over months.


----------



## Mismost (Jan 11, 2017)

dcbrown73 said:


> You know, the AIO is a product of Space Exploration right? ::




Good one DC! And even though it sucks, it is still much more efficient than NASA. I have to admit, when NASA proved Chia Pets could grow hair in space it sealed the deal for me.


----------



## jburtner (Jan 11, 2017)

I have some sparkolloid but have never used it. I have used included Chitosan from kits and have been considering Superkleer for non kit batches...

This case dropped some minor sediment in the bottle after I had used Chitosan and filtered but I had also let it sit in the carboy for another 3 or 4 months before bottling.... No biggie as I am drinking it and learning the tricks as I go....

I do love watching the Chitosan drop all the sediment out - it drops very quickly and is a sight to see - after a week it's clear and ready to xfer.

I think I'll experiment with adding another filter step at each racking....

Cheers!
-jb


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 11, 2017)

@ Harbrook
please check this link for all the part # - most all you can also find on amazon.ca to save you some shipping expense also - 

http://www.allinonewinepump.com/product/wine-filter-setup/


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 11, 2017)

i make only country wine from scratch, and i bulk dueto type from 1 to 2 yearsbulk aging, i fiterat each rackking 1 micron forwhiteand 5 micron forreds, usinf the allinonewinepump, @vacuumpumpman. i also rac just beforebottling at 1 an 2 years o***e, dose not harm anything, as te rest has told you you dont have to as long as you bulk age long enough, but i do just the same, i rack every 3 months, tilll most whites make 1 year bulk aging, and reds an pear makes 2 year bulk aging, 
Dawg








QUOTE=Harbrook;634580]Another question that seems to split opinion.
Do you filter your wine before bottling?
I plan on bulk ageing my wine for a couple of months before bottling, but I am confused if it is a good idea to filter the wine as I bottle it after this time in the carboy.
The wine kit I am making is the Vineco Atmosphere Italian Amarone
If you do filter the wine, What is the best filtering system to use as an amateur winemaker. My philosophy on buying gear is "buy well, buy once" although I have to keep this in check as it is a hobby for me and don't have the funds to buy top of the range equipment[/QUOTE]


----------



## JohnT (Jan 13, 2017)

I do filter my white wines, but never really filter my reds. 

I find that filtering my whites really brighten them up. It is almost like a glass would light up a room. 

I have a bon vino superjet filter (3 plate) and I also have a 6 plate filter (not sure of the maker) that I use only on larger runs of wine.


----------

